
Huawei Just Started Selling Laptops with a Beautiful Linux OS Pre-Installed - UkiahSmith
https://www.forbes.com/sites/jasonevangelho/2019/09/12/huawei-just-started-selling-laptops-with-deepin-linux-pre-installed/#17ba05977824
======
Communitivity
Given past cybersecurity incidents I'd be very leery of getting one of these.
Some relevant links are a description Titan Rain [1], an article about China
hacking a Navy contractor [2], and a 3-star general's interview about his
concerns regarding Chinese hacking [3]

[1] [https://www.cfr.org/interactive/cyber-operations/titan-
rain](https://www.cfr.org/interactive/cyber-operations/titan-rain)

[2] [https://beta.washingtonpost.com/world/national-
security/chin...](https://beta.washingtonpost.com/world/national-
security/china-hacked-a-navy-contractor-and-secured-a-trove-of-highly-
sensitive-data-on-submarine-
warfare/2018/06/08/6cc396fa-68e6-11e8-bea7-c8eb28bc52b1_story.html)

[3] [https://www.armytimes.com/news/your-army/2019/07/16/the-
chin...](https://www.armytimes.com/news/your-army/2019/07/16/the-chinese-have-
already-broken-into-my-stuff-cyber-espionage-concerns-army-acquisition-three-
star/)

